# Battlestar Gallactica (reimagined series)



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I know Battlestar Gallactica (the reimagined series) has been off the air for awhile, but my family and I only started watching it this summer via Netflix. We are totally hooked! Just wondering if there are any other Gallactica Geeks out there in KB-land?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Loved it! Have you started watching Caprica? I am eagerly awaiting its return, but that's not scheduled til Jan. 2011.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

That's next on our Netflix queue (I think "queue" is the silliest looking word ever). Am I correct that there was just a movie aired so far? Or has there been a "real" season that we missed?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It was about 1/2 a season.... 9 episodes total... You can watch actually the episodes on the link in my previous post. I'll be watching via the net in January, since I canceled my cable.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, cool! I didn't even notice the link earlier. (Doi.) Thanks!!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the whole series, including Caprica's movie,The Plan, Razor, the Original Series movie, and Galactica 1980. I like both, but I like the newer series a heck of a whole lot better.

I plan on re-watching, just to see what I've missed after watching The Plan, to see if there are any clues that all of us would have missed originally.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

cliffball said:


> I plan on re-watching, just to see what I've missed after watching The Plan, to see if there are any clues that all of us would have missed originally.


We watch a lot of TV series through Netflix and have never been tempted to buy them on DVD. BG is the exception, for the above reason.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved BSG, and although the conclusion was a little muddled, it was mostly satisfactory. Can't get into Caprica, though - too much drama, not enough action, I guess.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just finished watching the entire series (I'd missed it the first time around), and I LOVED it!  It's not available streaming on Netflix or Hulu (or Hulu Plus), so if I were to see it for the right price, I'd probably pick it up.

I watched the first season of Caprica before watching more than the BSG miniseries, and I really liked it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

BSG is something we've been keeping or eye on.Loved the show and want the Bluray.

Did not know Caprica was not returning until January. Bummer.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

BSG fan here. I've enjoyed Caprica so far, but it's not as good as BSG, yet.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I enjoyed the new BSG series … it was very dark, but it definitely kept my interest throughout.

I started watching Caprica on Hulu (no TV / cable here either), and I'd say it's OK. Really quite different from BSG so far … much more drama, less action, and it focuses on really a different set of questions relating to virtual reality more so than the human / cylon differences and fate and everything in BSG. I hate to say it, but it's almost more "soap opera" than "space opera"…


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I loved BSG, and although the conclusion was a little muddled, it was mostly satisfactory. Can't get into Caprica, though - too much drama, not enough action, I guess.


We're huge BG fans in this house and didn't like Caprica either. BTW, if you turn the subtitles on, you'll find they spelled "frakking" with a C the first season (fracking) and then switched to two Ks. I like the two Ks. It looks ruder.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

FRAKKIN LOVE IT!

Caprica's pretty good, but not as good.

Enjoy the ride!

p.s.  Don't ask us who the final five are cause we ain't gonna tell ya!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I miss BSG.
Haven't seen Caprica, though...


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

We know who the final five is. WOW, was I surprised about all of them. Especially


Spoiler



Sam


 and


Spoiler



Chief


.

Here's where da family and I ended tonight:



Spoiler






Spoiler



* Sam's still in a coma, but his brain wave beeping thingy started up like there's some marbles shaking in his head again. He's still wicked hot, though, even with his head shaved.








Spoiler






Spoiler



* Ellen Tigh is still kind of a bitch, even though she was nice on the Cylon ship.








Spoiler



* Caprica Six lost her baby. 





Spoiler



* Baltar got Adama to give him some pretty heavy weaponry. I can't see that ending well, but I've been wrong before. Besides, I have a soft spot for Gaius, even though I really shouldn't.



There were previews for "The Plan" which I am dying to see!!!!!! Looks like lots of Sam Anders!!!!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL....then you are getting close to the end of the series.

You can see Baltar on Eureka this season and Six is on Dark Blue.  (Got to look up the actor names.)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Loved BSG.  I plan on re-watching it all one day.  Right now I'm patiently waiting for the rest of Caprica.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Magenta said:


> LOL....then you are getting close to the end of the series.
> 
> You can see Baltar on Eureka this season and Six is on Dark Blue. (Got to look up the actor names.)


Six is Tricia Helfer, I know it off the top of my head, probably because she stands out. The original Baltar was John Colicos(I know that only because he played a ST: TOS Klingon), but don't remember the newer guy's name.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

cliffball said:


> Six is Tricia Helfer, I know it off the top of my head, probably because she stands out. The original Baltar was John Colicos(I know that only because he played a ST: TOS Klingon), but don't remember the newer guy's name.


It's James Callis. I don't remember the original series in detail and would never have guessed there was a Baltar character.

BTW, John Colicos died in 2000. :-(


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the complete series on bluray, but have only gotten to the end of season 3 for now.  It's a great series.

Sam (Michael Trucco) is so dreamy...  

Interesting casting info: Richard Hatch - who plays Tom Zarek (Hatch is not the same Hatch was won first season of "Survivor") was the original Apollo.  The original Starbuck was played by... Dirk Benedict (he of "The A-Team.")  Yep, Starbuck was a dude in the original series.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Magenta said:


> It's James Callis. I don't remember the original series in detail and would never have guessed there was a Baltar character.
> 
> BTW, John Colicos died in 2000. :-(


Baltar was totally different on BSG TOS, not the sniveling, frakking little turd that Callis played.

I know Colicos died in 2000, one or two years earlier he had been on DS9, reprising the role of Koloth or Kor, I can't remember which, going on a grand quest with Dax and Worf. I remember hearing that announcement that he died on NBC Nightly News.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

DYB said:


> I have the complete series on bluray, but have only gotten to the end of season 3 for now. It's a great series.
> 
> Sam (Michael Trucco) is so dreamy...
> 
> Interesting casting info: Richard Hatch - who plays Tom Zarek (Hatch is not the same Hatch was won first season of "Survivor") was the original Apollo. The original Starbuck was played by... Dirk Benedict (he of "The A-Team.") Yep, Starbuck was a dude in the original series.


I was actually one of those people who were upset about the gender change of Starbuck, he's a guy, not a girl. I swore it would always be "Faceman" and "Apollo" would always be Hatch. I changed my mind once I started watching the new BSG.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

DYB said:


> I have the complete series on bluray, but have only gotten to the end of season 3 for now. It's a great series.
> 
> Sam (Michael Trucco) is so dreamy...
> 
> Interesting casting info: Richard Hatch - who plays Tom Zarek (Hatch is not the same Hatch was won first season of "Survivor") was the original Apollo. The original Starbuck was played by... Dirk Benedict (he of "The A-Team.") Yep, Starbuck was a dude in the original series.


and.... did you catch that Richard Hatch has a re-occurring character on the new series? He plays a politician, Tom Zarek.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Magenta said:


> and.... did you catch that Richard Hatch has a re-occurring character on the new series? He plays a politician, Tom Zarek.


Yeah, and when I saw him on the series as Zarek, is one reason I changed my mind! lol


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I was SO surprised when the new Starbuck was introduced as a woman in the new series, but it only took me about ten seconds to accept it. Katee Sackoff OWNS the role.



DYB said:


> Sam (Michael Trucco) is so dreamy...


YES!!!! I need to see him in more things. TV, movies, theater...I don't care what. Just something.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Battlestar Galactica ( the reimagined series) was one of the best shows ever to air on television! The acting, the writing, the directing, the special effects, the score, the attention to detail were all simply outstanding! We own the entire series on DVD and it was just one of those shows that just hit ever emotional button a person could have. It really was one of those shows that transcended it's genre as well. It didn't seem like a sci-fi show. It just happened to be this incredible story that was told against the backdrop of that reality.


----------



## Robert Tell Author (Aug 17, 2010)

You are so right! I loved the series. Sadly, most sci-fi shows, movies, books, etc., these days are really glorified westerns that happen to take place in space. Very little substance or thought provoking content. Battlestar Galactica, in my opinion, was different. A fantastic show for grown ups.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

My OH loves this one.  He loved the original too, I had never seen it.  I didn't want to like it but everytime he puts on the DVDs I end up paying attention.  I have to admit it's pretty good.

I don't think he knows about Caprica though.  I may not tell him, punishment for him saying frakking all the frakking time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I know Battlestar Gallactica (the reimagined series) has been off the air for awhile, but my family and I only started watching it this summer via Netflix. We are totally hooked! Just wondering if there are any other Gallactica Geeks out there in KB-land?


Happy Hunting! Die-Hard Fan Here! Admiral Adama is a Cylon!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Magenta said:


> and.... did you catch that Richard Hatch has a re-occurring character on the new series? He plays a politician, Tom Zarek.


Yep, I mentioned it in my post. Also, was Zarek a politician or a terrorist?!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

BSG was frakking awesome!

I went to Comic-Con the summer before the final few episodes were shown, so I made a nice little impression with my "I am the final cylon" T-shirt.  

AND, I got to meet and have my picture taken with Richard Hatch!  (Apollo/Zarek, not the naked Survivor guy)


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I went into the series wanting to hate it for various reasons, most having to do with it's re-imagining, but I really enjoyed the show and looked forward to seeing every episode.  I love the show, and I hate it at the same time for different reasons.  I hated that they opted to use CG cylons at all when the original cylons were great.  Making them CG meant that we barely got to see them, because CG costs a lot.  I also hated the whole idea of 'skin jobs' blending in with humans, seeing it was a simple move to save costs on CG.  Go figure.  But the show had such great writing and acting, I still love it, despite it's flaws.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I loved BSG.  It was so well done and the story was so deep and complicated.  I think if it had aired on HBO it would have been a success and been embraced by a mainstream audience.  It took me a while to get into Caprica because I missed the old characters and it was just so different.  But I decided to look at it as it's own thing, not a spin-off and really got into it.  I hate having to wait until January for it to return.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

We finally finished it on Thursday (except for "The Plan" which is due from Netflix on Monday). I was very satisfied with the ending. I especially liked how


Spoiler



the vision of the opera house came to life. When Gaius and Caprica 6 made it to the CIC with Hera, and the final five was standing up there on the platform, actually squealed.


 VERY well done.

I'm looking forward to Caprica.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

RJ, I agree.  The "reveal" of the operahouse scene WAS awesome...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

And for the gamers out there... DH told me last night that BSG has an MMO in the works.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

mom133d said:


> And for the gamers out there... DH told me last night that BSG has an MMO in the works.


Well, I hope it's better than Star Trek Online. But, I wonder what kind MMO BSG would be? Something like a cross between Trek, with the ship combat and Stargate with the ground combat, or similar to Mass Effect?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

cliffball said:


> Well, I hope it's better than Star Trek Online. But, I wonder what kind MMO BSG would be? Something like a cross between Trek, with the ship combat and Stargate with the ground combat, or similar to Mass Effect?


Agreed. I didn't have a chance to look it up last night and when I try here at work , any info is blocked because its about a game. I don't want to play it, just read about it.  Stupid productivity...


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

mom133d said:


> And for the gamers out there... DH told me last night that BSG has an MMO in the works.


Thanks for the heads up! My son does a Star Wars MMO game, so would probably go nuts for this one.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I can see Battelstar Galactica working as a good single player game where you play Adama guiding the fleet toward earth, fighting off cylon attacks, and occasionally landing on a planet for supplies (like the original series), but I don't see it working out well as an MMO without some major revisions to the story.

MMO games have done a terrible job capturing the spirit of beloved movies/series.  For example, I had high hopes for the Star Trek MMO until I actually played it.  The game designers wanted a good enemy for players to face off against in the tutorial, so they they chose The Borg instead of some rats or practice bots.  The Borg!  Only these aren't the borg you're use to.  These borg only look like borg.  They can't assimilate anyone, die very easily, and pose practically no threat, walking around like zombies as brand new players mill around gawking.  It was such an idiotic move by the game designers it turned me off instantly.  Because I'm a lifelong fan of Star Trek, I continued to play the game for two weeks until my free trial expired, then deleted the whole thing.  The ship combat was okay.  Anything else is a bunch of people standing in a corridor shooting phasers at each other, wearing down health bars.  Exactly what a Star Trek game should not be, an Everquest clone.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Map of the Twelve Colonies:

http://io9.com/5742034/a-detailed-map-of-battlestar-galacticas-twelve-colonies


----------



## K.C. Neal (Jan 5, 2011)

I kinda want a copy of that map!

We finished the series on DVD last summer, and I had BSG withdrawal. It's one of my favorites ever. Even my husband, who usually hates sci-fi, got really into it. I've been searching for another great sci-fi series, but nothing's matched it so far.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just started watching it... on Sunday and am already halfway through season 2 so it must be good. On the MMO... it would be fun, but they seem to be making it a browser based MMO. I have yet to play one of those that didn't seem clunky, but they are also usually free which is good news for a lot of folks. It's up and ready for Beta testing, I signed up just cuz eh, may as well give it a try. Here's a link with some screens and video and the Beta sign up.

http://www.bgo.bigpoint.com/


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I went into the series wanting to hate it for various reasons, most having to do with it's re-imagining, but I really enjoyed the show and looked forward to seeing every episode. I love the show, and I hate it at the same time for different reasons. I hated that they opted to use CG cylons at all when the original cylons were great. Making them CG meant that we barely got to see them, because CG costs a lot. * I also hated the whole idea of 'skin jobs' blending in with humans, seeing it was a simple move to save costs on CG*. Go figure. But the show had such great writing and acting, I still love it, despite it's flaws.


Do you really think that's why they used 'skin jobs' ? By the end of the series, I thought Skin Jobs were the reason for everything !!

I was disappointed that


Spoiler



Caprica was cancelled. I thought they did a resonable job of wrapping it all up in the final episode but I would have liked to see it all play out.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Since all of the colonies are named after horoscope signs, do you think the producers will release an updated collector's set with a 13th colony added?  Ophinichia?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Since all of the colonies are named after horoscope signs, do you think the producers will release an updated collector's set with a 13th colony added? Ophinichia?


Wouldn't that be a shining planet... known as Earth. <cue original sweeping BSG theme music> Pretty sure they never really named where the 13th tribe originally came from


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Do you really think that's why they used 'skin jobs' ? By the end of the series, I thought Skin Jobs were the reason for everything !!


Yes, I really believe the skin jobs were just to save money on special effects. The writers have even admitted that towards the end, they were making everything up as they went. The whole concept of 'the final five' came as a surprise to them. They saw fans talking about it and so they decided to play up that angle. It was not part of their original plan.

I loved the show, but hated the skinjobs. I hope they do better with the new prequel series focusing on young Bill Adama, viper pilot in the first Cylon war.


----------

